# Pensieri su Man



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

Stamattina mi sono svegliata in un lago di sudore. Era l'alba. Quattro gatti appiccicati addosso come quattro stufette.
Li ho cacciati. Messo il ventilatore a palla. Richiuso gli occhi.
Mi sono messa a pensare a Manager. A ieri. 
Che strano è stato.
Ho una sensazione addosso che...per assurdo. Ripercorrendo le nostre ore...mi sono sembrate da...coppia.
Non amanti. Coppia. (paura)
Coppia nel lavarci i denti insieme e sputacchiare dentifricio come due scaricatori di porto...No. Come due che hanno confidenza.
Coppia in un sacco di piccole cose che...
Abbiamo parlato di piante e fiori. ha il pollice verde. Come me. Non lo sapevo.
Adora i gatti. Come me.
Adora cucinare. Come me.
E cretineggiare in due in modo diverso. E... 
Non ha quasi parlato di lavoro se non quando eravamo già in macchina, all'uscita.
ieri discorsi solo su piante. Animali. Ricette. Politica. Dittatori. Guerre nel mondo. E ancora a sottolineare che se fosse stato sesso non ci sarebbe stata una seconda volta che il mio cervello, la mia cultura hanno fatto la differenza.
E io a fare flapflap dicendo -Ecco non ti piaccio abbastanza se preferisci il mio cervello!-
E serio a rispondermi -Tu mi piacerai sempre. Sempre.-


_la mia Tebe. Mia. _Questa frase di per se non vuol dire niente. E' stata detta durante il sesso ma l'ha ripetuta. Dopo. Quando abbiamo finito e nemmeno il tempo di farmi prendere un respiro che mi aveva già impacchettata addosso a lui senza possibilità di scrostarmi.
E bacini sul viso.
Capelli. Fronte. Occhi. Naso. Bocca. Collo. E di nuovo bocca e ripeterlo a fior di labbra.
_La mia tebe. No. Lo so che non sei mia.
_
Sono stati i silenzi che mi hanno "turbata" però.
Non erano oppressivi. Sforzati. erano silenzi...da condivisione?
Anche il modo di starci in quei silenzi. Fisicamente intendo. Addosso. Sopra. Contro. uno zaino piattoloso.

Il sesso è stato...slurp. E direi più sessoso delle altre volte e...ma che ne so.
Però...stamattina ho sentito Pupillo e mi ha detto che il capo è chiuso nel suo ufficio, rognoso come una merda.
Ho pensato che me lo aspettavo. Le altre volte il dopo motel gli regalava la camminata da modello e il sorriso solare per almeno 48 ore e invece oggi.
Niente.
rognoso come al solito.

Io credo che lui ieri abbia preso coscienza di alcune cose. In merito a noi.
E che ne sia rimasto forse sorpreso.
I suoi silenzi ieri li ho percepiti anche..._ascoltativi_. Non so spiegarmi meglio.
E poi ho avuto anche la netta percezione che prima o poi mi chiederà di fare "l'amore" con lui senza preservativo.
faceva battute del tipo...ora devo fare i controlli magari ti porto a vedere le analisi del sangue...
Insomma...coppia.


Anche per me oggi è diverso dal solito dopo motel.
ma non sono incarognita come lui.
Sono ascoltativa di me stessa.

Lo so. Dovrei lasciarlo. lo so.
Ora parte. Non lo sentirò e vedrò fino al 20 settembre.


E nel frattempo, da stamattina, io e lui ci stiamo scambiando mail sui fiori.
E non mi sembra per niente rognoso.
Mi ha pure promesso delle talee delle sue grasse.





Minchia.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Tebe posso chiederti una cosa: per un solo secondo hai mai pensato a lui come all'uomo con cui condvidere la tua vita?


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla;bt5235 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe posso chiederti una cosa: per un solo secondo hai mai pensato a lui come all'uomo con cui condvidere la tua vita?


si. proprio stamattina
Ma non ci sono riuscita.
Continuavo a fare paragoni con Mattia e man ne usciva perdente.

E intanto continuiamo a maillare su talee e grasse, come due vecchie carampane inglesi giardiniere...

io non so...mi sento un pò strana...non da lovvo, ma...boh. Non lo so.
per la serie poche idee e quelle poche pure confuse.

fantastico.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5239 ha detto:
			
		

> si. proprio stamattina
> Ma non ci sono riuscita.
> *Continuavo a fare paragoni con Mattia e man ne usciva perdente.
> 
> ...


focalizzati su questo e immediatamente Man torna al posto che deve occupare...
Semplicemente lui non è una trombata e via.....Ti ricordi il viale? io sono sempre lì in fondo


----------



## lunaiena (21 Agosto 2012)

Tebe piantala lì....
È tutto normale ... Stai crescendo affettivamente...
ora a parte il diverso ....
Come ti senti così ... Con un contorno?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena;bt5243 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe piantala lì....
> *È tutto normale ... Stai crescendo affettivamente...
> *ora a parte il diverso ....
> Come ti senti così ... Con un contorno?


quoto:up:


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena;bt5243 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe piantala lì....
> È tutto normale *... Stai crescendo affettivamente*...
> ora a parte il diverso ....
> Come ti senti così ... Con un contorno?


pensa te


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

Sinceramente non sento di stare crescendo affettivamente e non sento nemmeno in pericolo la mia coppia.
L'idea del contorno poi mi inquieta perchè non vivo il tradimento come un contorno di qualcosa che ho già nel piatto.
sono proprio due piatti differenti. Slegati l'uno dall'altro. E devono essere così. per il mio modo di tradire intendo.

la mia inquietudine nasce dal fatto che io non voglio sentirni coppia con lui. Mi abbassa l'ormone. Decade tutto il trip del tradimento.
la mia boccata di ossigeno. Il mio ricaricare le pile.




rendendola breve e piatta.
Vi pare possibile che dopo avere passato ore in motel a fare un sesso fantastico con tanto di soffocotti pirotecnici eccetera io e lui oggi invece di dirci porcate per prolungare il godimento scambio fluidi stiamo parlando di talee, hibiscus e pante grasse?

dai....
ma vaffanculo.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5246 ha detto:
			
		

> Sinceramente non sento di stare crescendo affettivamente e non sento nemmeno in pericolo la mia coppia.
> L'idea del contorno poi mi inquieta perchè non vivo il tradimento come un contorno di qualcosa che ho già nel piatto.
> sono proprio due piatti differenti. Slegati l'uno dall'altro. E devono essere così. per il mio modo di tradire intendo.
> 
> ...


Ma dai Tebe, ci sta anche che si parli d'altro....
Crescere affettivamente io l'ho interpretato che il vostro rapporto cresce anche dal punto di vista affettivo.
non puoi pensare che si limiti a dirvi porcate, ti stancheresti finito il repertorio....


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5246 ha detto:
			
		

> Sinceramente non sento di stare crescendo affettivamente e non sento nemmeno in pericolo la mia coppia.
> L'idea del contorno poi mi inquieta perchè non vivo il tradimento come un contorno di qualcosa che ho già nel piatto.
> sono proprio due piatti differenti. Slegati l'uno dall'altro. E devono essere così. per il mio modo di tradire intendo.
> 
> ...


e qui ti volevo: il giorno che non avrai bisogno di un uomo nuovo in un motel ...allora sì che sarai cresciuta affettivamente .
ho detto


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla;bt5247 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma dai Tebe, ci sta anche che si parli d'altro....
> Crescere affettivamente io l'ho interpretato che il vostro rapporto cresce anche dal punto di vista affettivo.
> non puoi pensare che si limiti a dirvi porcate, ti stancheresti finito il repertorio....


Certo che non è solo porcate, non lo è stato assolutamente fino ad ora.
ma il mio affetto per lui mi sembra in crescita in maniera diversa dalla sua. Ora mi sento come se fossimo sbilanciati, ecco.


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5248 ha detto:
			
		

> e qui ti volevo: il giorno che non avrai bisogno di un uomo nuovo in un motel ...allora sì che sarai cresciuta affettivamente .
> ho detto


ma Min non capiterà mai.  Il mio non è un bisogno è un piacere che non voglio togliermi quindi è una roba diversa.
Cosa c'entra crescere affettivamente. Mica tutti vogliamo bene alla stessa maniera.
poi guarda. Con i ritmi che ho di tradimento il prossimo corno che faccio a mattia minimo sarà fra sette anni quindi...
mmmhhhh...avrò il pannolone o il catetere per quella data.
cazzo.
Devo mettermi sul serio a cercare uno stagista.

Non stiamo mica qui a colorarci la Guest star azzurro fata turchina no?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2012)

Uhm.. sbaglio o hai coniato tu la frase, diversamente fedele? perchè se è vero che l'hai coniata tu, allora cominci a non essere più diversamente fedele. 

E sai che non voglio provocarti no ? 

Una donna diversamente fedele per come era intesa la frase non comincia a far paragoni, ne comincia null'altro. Vedi lothar.


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo;bt5252 ha detto:
			
		

> Uhm.. sbaglio o hai coniato tu la frase, diversamente fedele? perchè se è vero che l'hai coniata tu, allora cominci a non essere più diversamente fedele.
> 
> E sai che non voglio provocarti no ?
> 
> Una donna diversamente fedele per come era intesa la frase non comincia a far paragoni, ne comincia null'altro. Vedi lothar.


clà...non ho capito cosa vuoi dirmi ma provo ad andare ad intuito.
per me diversamente fedele vuol dire proteggere la coppia da tutto e tutti. Vuol dire esserci nel momento del bisogno. Vuol dire prendersi delle responsabilità Vuol dire tirare la carretta tutti i giorni. Scopare con qualcuno che non è il partner non rientra tra le cose che voglio in un rapporto. Non me ne importa. se io sento che il mio uomo c'è e la coppia è coppia...me ne frego.
I paragoni non li faccio. Ho risposto ad una domanda di farfalla e quelli sono venuti naturali avvallando che sono ancora diversamente fedele doc.
Perchè Mattia mi è insostituibile e non c'è niente di più lontano da me ora che pensare a man in maniera romantica.
Lothar ha un modo di avere amanti che non corrisponde al mio.
Io mi sento libera di coccoleggiare e sbaciucchiare senza per questo sentirmi sminuita o in pericolo. Non mi nego gesti. faccio quello che voglio fare. 
Lothar si nega invece.
Ognuno ha il suo modo di tradire.

Miiiiii se sono seria.
scusa Clà.
Soffocotto della pace? (sono diventata bravissima! Il top!)


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2012)

Per diversamente fedele, pensavo s'intendesse, avere quella capacità di divertirsi, distrarsi, svagarsi senza andare incontro a quei problemi che normalmente hanno gli amanti, quindi emozioni che trattano una vita vissuta assieme, sensazioni di benessere nel condividere passioni o altro etc etc. E tutto questo senza ledere al rapporto di coppia, anzi nel mio pensiero il diversamente fedele è chi trae quel momento di sesso con un amante dando una spinta in più al matrimonio. 
Perchè nel momento in cui si comincia ad avere qualcosa in più che non sia il sesso, qualcosa sempre a parere mio sta cominciando a deviare dai binari, ed io leggendoti ho avuto questa sensazione,  a quanto pare sbagliata, e sono contento se è sbagliata.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5246 ha detto:
			
		

> Sinceramente non sento di stare crescendo affettivamente e non sento nemmeno in pericolo la mia coppia.
> L'idea del contorno poi mi inquieta perchè non vivo il tradimento come un contorno di qualcosa che ho già nel piatto.
> sono proprio due piatti differenti. Slegati l'uno dall'altro. E devono essere così. per il mio modo di tradire intendo.
> 
> ...



La tua coppia non è in pericolo ..

E neanche il contorno lo intendo cosi...

Il contorno per me è un qualcosa che mi dà una persona facendo si che mi lasci un qualcosa di bello...
Poi crescendo si cambia e si diventa più sensibili .... 
Ma per come intendi tu il tradimento non capisco perchè dopo mesi continui con lui?
È inevitabile che poi si arrivi a parlare di tutto un po' ...


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo;bt5254 ha detto:
			
		

> *Per diversamente fedele, pensavo s'intendesse, avere quella capacità di divertirsi, distrarsi, svagarsi senza andare incontro a quei problemi che normalmente hanno gli amanti, quindi emozioni che trattano una vita vissuta assieme, sensazioni di benessere nel condividere passioni o altro etc etc. E tutto questo senza ledere al rapporto di coppia, anzi nel mio pensiero il diversamente fedele è chi trae quel momento di sesso con un amante dando una spinta in più al matrimonio. *
> Perchè nel momento in cui si comincia ad avere qualcosa in più che non sia il sesso, qualcosa sempre a parere mio sta cominciando a deviare dai binari, ed io leggendoti ho avuto questa sensazione,  a quanto pare sbagliata, e sono contento se è sbagliata.


sul neretto è così infatti.  E non sento nemmeno di stare deviando.
Mi fa stare bene ma continua ad essere fuori dalla mia coppia


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena;bt5255 ha detto:
			
		

> La tua coppia non è in pericolo ..
> 
> E neanche il contorno lo intendo cosi...
> 
> ...


continuo dopo mesi perchè da quando ho cominciato a broccolarlo sono passati mesi per il primo bacio. e altri mesi per averlo in motel.
Non sono mesi luna che ci frequentiamo.
da quando è stato il primo bacio a questa quinta volta sono passati otto mesi praticamente.
Otto mesi in cui abbiamo scopato 5 volte  e le prime due non fanno testo e in cui ci saremmo infrattati in macchina facciamo cinque volte.

scorre tutto lento. Ecco perchè sono ancora qui.
probabilmente se avesse avuto i miei stessi ritmi oggi sarebbe già finita perchè ci saremmo visti di più, senza tante menate.


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

Poi comunque in questo caso sono tranquilla. Non sono in picco. Sto solo osservando dei cambiamenti che mi toccano il lato, come dire, "materno".
fa malissimo soffrire per amore e ho sempre questo scrupolo nei suoi confronti che mi fa fermare e pensare che forse non dovrei.
perchè non è idiota certo ma il cuore è il cuore.
E lui in confronto a me, su questo piano, è un bambino.
e come tale non ha gli anticorpi.
Boh...queste vacanze sono proprio capitate a puntino.
vediamo cosa esce quando torna.


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5260 ha detto:
			
		

> Poi comunque in questo caso sono tranquilla. Non sono in picco. Sto solo osservando dei cambiamenti che mi toccano il lato, come dire, "materno".
> fa malissimo soffrire per amore e ho sempre questo scrupolo nei suoi confronti che mi fa fermare e pensare che forse non dovrei.
> perchè non è idiota certo ma il cuore è il cuore.
> E lui in confronto a me, su questo piano, è un bambino.
> ...


Tebe, lui. si sta. innamorando.

fermalo,se davvero gli vuoi bene.   con la ricerca dello stagista come stai messa?


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt5261 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe, lui. si sta. innamorando.
> 
> fermalo,se davvero gli vuoi bene.   con la ricerca dello stagista come stai messa?


....che nervoso quando usate la mia punteggiatura per farmi entrare concetti...uff...ti rispondo come ho risposto alla divina matra.
Non lo vedo così in pericolo perchè  a parte le quattro ore in un motel ogni mese e mezzo dove "esplode" tutto, il resto del tempo non mi cerca. Non lo cerco. Non ci cerchiamo se non occasionalmente. Idem per gli sms. E le visite nel suo e nel mio ufficio sono cosa rara.
Se si sta innamorando allora, ha un notevole controllo perchè io non riuscirei minimamente  a comportarmi in maniera così "distaccata".

Ci sto ragionando ma credo sia più una cotta.
la sua boccata di ossigeno.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5264 ha detto:
			
		

> ....che nervoso quando usate la mia punteggiatura per farmi entrare concetti...uff...ti rispondo come ho risposto alla divina matra.
> Non lo vedo così in pericolo perchè  a parte le quattro ore in un motel ogni mese e mezzo dove "esplode" tutto, il resto del tempo non mi cerca. Non lo cerco. Non ci cerchiamo se non occasionalmente. Idem per gli sms. E le visite nel suo e nel mio ufficio sono cosa rara.
> Se si sta innamorando allora, ha un notevole controllo perchè io non riuscirei minimamente  a comportarmi in maniera così "distaccata".
> 
> ...


Lo credo anch'io. L'isola felice dove non deve essere l'uomo d'affari inpostato e autoritario o il marito e il padre ineceppibile...


----------



## erab (22 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5264 ha detto:
			
		

> ....che nervoso quando usate la mia punteggiatura per farmi entrare concetti...uff...ti rispondo come ho risposto alla divina matra.
> Non lo vedo così in pericolo perchè  a parte le quattro ore in un motel ogni mese e mezzo dove "esplode" tutto, il resto del tempo non mi cerca. Non lo cerco. Non ci cerchiamo se non occasionalmente. Idem per gli sms. E le visite nel suo e nel mio ufficio sono cosa rara.
> Se si sta innamorando allora, ha un notevole controllo perchè io non riuscirei minimamente  a comportarmi in maniera così "distaccata".
> 
> ...


è ovvio che se è qualcosa è una cotta, ma sono proprio gli uomini cotti
che fanno le cose più stupide e i danni più grossi.
Lo conosci dal punto di vista lavorativo, determinato e autoritario
ma te lo dico da uomo, è un uomo, e nei nostri piccoli cervelletti maschili, quando 
entra l' ormone con costume da cuore e gli occhietti del gatto di Shrek il qi scende
vertiginosamente in prossimità dello 0.
I sintomi ci sono tutti, le frasette buttate li (vediamo come reagisce), il 
tempo passato a parlare di tutto e niente (ma allora non è solo sesso), i primi
accenni di gelosia (sei mia, no non lo sei, lo so, non ti dico che mi da fastidio ma
mi da fastidio).
Occhio Tebe, non valutarlo col metro femminile, noi uomini non ragioniamo 
così, anzi, a volte non ragioniamo proprio.


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

il mio concetto è molto semplice: non si gioca con i sentimenti degli altri, soprattutto se hanno famiglia.
e se si desidera un uomo solo per soddisfare degli ormoni di gioco si tratta, che lui poi sia capace di decidere è relativo in funzione della propria coscienza.secondo me


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

Come al solito faccio partire i miei pensieri e li scrivo, questi partono da una frase che ha scritto erab, "parlo da uomo", e su questa frase ho cominciato a volare con la fantasia.
Probabilmente sbaglio, ma dando per scontato quello che scrive Tebe ed a cui io credo, non vorrei che man stia facendosi delle seghe mentali pensando a Tebe come quella donna che adesso ha bisogno di sentirsi dire paroline romantiche, come se adesso lui deve spingersi oltre per far sentire Tebe la donna-la femmina, importante, forse man è arrivato a pensare che Tebe voglia altro oltre il sesso? 

Sono solo pensieri Tebe, li ho scritti pensando a te esattamente per come ti descrivi, e pensando a man come qualsiasi altro uomo.


----------



## Nameless (22 Agosto 2012)

Boh, arrivati a questo punto più che un tradimento da diversamente fedele come forse lo intendi te, mi pare che tu stia vivendo due relazioni, una con Mattia e una con Manager


----------



## Tebe (22 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5270 ha detto:
			
		

> il mio concetto è molto semplice: non si gioca con i sentimenti degli altri, soprattutto se hanno famiglia.
> e se si desidera un uomo solo per soddisfare degli ormoni di gioco si tratta, che lui poi sia capace di decidere è relativo in funzione della propria coscienza.secondo me


Giocare con i sentimenti degli altri, nel mio mondo, significa dire e fare cose per ottenere qualcosa. Vuol dire mentire con la persona con cui ti rotoli in un motel per avere delle cose. Vuol dire renederti diversa da quella che sei e vuol dire soprattutto andare avanti a schiaccia sassi comunque , fregandomene dell'altro
Io non gioco con man, come non ho mai giocato con i sentimenti di nessuno e non ti permetto di usare questa frase  riferito a me.
Il fatto di essere una traditrice impenitente non mi rende una persona  che gioca con i sentoimenti altrui.
Perchè se giocassi, Man a quest'ora sarebbe carne per gatti.

Ecco,mi hai fatto partire l'embolo.
E ribadisco. Non mi sento responsabile per man e la sua famiglia. E se dovessi decidere di tranciare questa storia, non lo farei per sua moglie, per i suoi figli o per Mattia.
Lo farei per lui e solo per lui.


----------



## Tebe (22 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo;bt5271 ha detto:
			
		

> Come al solito faccio partire i miei pensieri e li scrivo, questi partono da una frase che ha scritto erab, "parlo da uomo", e su questa frase ho cominciato a volare con la fantasia.
> Probabilmente sbaglio, ma dando per scontato quello che scrive Tebe ed a cui io credo, non vorrei che man stia facendosi delle seghe mentali pensando a Tebe come quella donna che adesso ha bisogno di sentirsi dire paroline romantiche, come se adesso lui deve spingersi oltre per far sentire Tebe la donna-la femmina, importante, forse man è arrivato a pensare che Tebe voglia altro oltre il sesso?
> 
> Sono solo pensieri Tebe, li ho scritti pensando a te esattamente per come ti descrivi, e pensando a man come qualsiasi altro uomo.


Credo di no, sai Clà?
sa bene che non ho bisogno di tytte ste stronzate e comunque non me ne dice di paroline romantiche anche perchè se gli scappasse seriamente una roba romantica scoppierei a ridere.
Man è un uomo tutto d'un pezzo, rigido e davvero poco, poco romantico. E' abbastanza grezzo. Non ci arriva proprio.

però indagherò...


----------



## Tebe (22 Agosto 2012)

Nameless;bt5272 ha detto:
			
		

> Boh, arrivati a questo punto più che un tradimento da diversamente fedele come forse lo intendi te, mi pare che tu stia vivendo due relazioni, una con Mattia e una con Manager


...quella con Mattia giornalmente, quella con man quattro ore ogni mese e mezzo...

Beh...direi per niente impegnativa!


sto cretineggiando...devo vedere man...fra poco....


paura


----------



## Tebe (22 Agosto 2012)

erab;bt5268 ha detto:
			
		

> è ovvio che se è qualcosa è una cotta, ma sono proprio gli uomini cotti
> che fanno le cose più stupide e i danni più grossi.
> Lo conosci dal punto di vista lavorativo, determinato e autoritario
> ma te lo dico da uomo, è un uomo, e nei nostri piccoli cervelletti maschili, quando
> ...


....cazzo Erab...devvo scappare ma...concordo con te ma...comunque come ho scrtto a Nam fra poco deve vedere man...credo che gli chiederò un paio di cose e poi vengo qui nello sfogatoio....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5274 ha detto:
			
		

> Credo di no, sai Clà?
> sa bene che non ho bisogno di tytte ste stronzate e comunque non me ne dice di paroline romantiche anche perchè se gli scappasse seriamente una roba romantica scoppierei a ridere.
> Man è un uomo tutto d'un pezzo, rigido e davvero poco, poco romantico. E' abbastanza grezzo. Non ci arriva proprio.
> 
> però indagherò...


Voglio provocarti Tebe, ma occhio a capire il perchè. 

Quello che hai scritto sembra essere scritto da chi conosce bene l'uomo-manager. 
Tutta questa conoscenza Tebe non ti risulta alquanto anomala? 

E poi sentirsi dire, sei tutta mia, non ti sembra romantico? oppure ho letto male io? 
E poi se ricordo bene, da quello che scrivevi inizialmente di man, e dei primi incontri, mi sembra in netto contrasto con la maniera in cui lo hai descritto ora. 

Inverti il tutto Tebe , magari anche lui fa di questi pensieri, ma lui non è Tebe.


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5264 ha detto:
			
		

> ....che nervoso quando usate la mia punteggiatura per farmi entrare concetti...uff...ti rispondo come ho risposto alla divina matra.
> Non lo vedo così in pericolo perchè  a parte le quattro ore in un motel ogni mese e mezzo dove "esplode" tutto, il resto del tempo non mi cerca. Non lo cerco. Non ci cerchiamo se non occasionalmente. Idem per gli sms. E le visite nel suo e nel mio ufficio sono cosa rara.
> Se si sta innamorando allora, ha un notevole controllo perchè io non riuscirei minimamente  a comportarmi in maniera così "distaccata".
> 
> ...


mah.  da uomo ti dico che gesta come quella convocazione nel suo ufficio prima delle tue ferie non è atto da amante,ma da uomo che vuole di più

Da quello che capisco di Manager,direi che invece ci sta tutto che riesca a gestire in modo così impassibile i suoi sentimenti.
sa che tradirsi per lui sarebbe la fine


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5275 ha detto:
			
		

> ...quella con Mattia giornalmente, quella con man quattro ore ogni mese e mezzo...
> 
> Beh...direi per niente impegnativa!
> 
> ...


beh...l'hai scritto non mi ricordo dove...proprio tu.  hai la sensazione che il tuo rapporto con Manager si stia sbilanciando.
ribadire a chiare lettere le condizioni del vostro rapporto non credo sia opzione da scartare,anche solo per vedere lui come reagisce


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5273 ha detto:
			
		

> Giocare con i sentimenti degli altri, nel mio mondo, significa dire e fare cose per ottenere qualcosa. Vuol dire mentire con la persona con cui ti rotoli in un motel per avere delle cose. Vuol dire renederti diversa da quella che sei e vuol dire soprattutto andare avanti a schiaccia sassi comunque , fregandomene dell'altro
> Io non gioco con man, come non ho mai giocato con i sentimenti di nessuno e non ti permetto di usare questa frase riferito a me.
> Il fatto di essere una traditrice impenitente non mi rende una persona che gioca con i sentoimenti altrui.
> Perchè se giocassi, Man a quest'ora sarebbe carne per gatti.
> ...


giocare vuol dire mettere in ballo cose futili e scherzare con il fuoco non lo è, in effetti


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo;bt5277 ha detto:
			
		

> Voglio provocarti Tebe, ma occhio a capire il perchè.
> 
> Quello che hai scritto sembra essere scritto da chi conosce bene l'uomo-manager.
> Tutta questa conoscenza Tebe non ti risulta alquanto anomala?
> ...


Vediamo...no, non mi risulta anomala tutta questa conoscenza che ho, o presumo di avere dell'uomo Manager, perchè alla fine ci conosciamo da più di un anno e da  sei mesi abbiamo una "relazione" e Manager con me si apre moltissimo.

il sei mia secondo me è da intendere, e io l'ho inteso così riferito sempre a manager , l'ho intesa sei mia in quanto amante. Sei mia in motel. Sei mia perchè Pupllo ti vuole scopare. Sei mia perchè Raggio di sole ti broccola. Sei mia perchè hai tradito Mattia dopo sette anni di fedeltà.
Sei mia in questo senso. Romantico? Si, hai ragione. Un pò romantico lo è. Non essendolo faccio fatica a riconoscerlo a volte

Si, è molto diverso dai primi incontri ma...Clà...è un timido. Uno che non ha mai tradito. Uno che non sapeva alla fine chi fossi e anche se sembravo a posto comunque ero dinamite.
Se scoperto gli salta tutto.
Certo che era diverso. Ci conoscevamo meno e non sapeva come sarebbe andata...
Ora lui è più rilassato e si lascia andare.
ha capto che non sono una pazza e mai mi trasformerò in facocera.


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt5280 ha detto:
			
		

> mah.  da uomo ti dico che gesta come quella convocazione nel suo ufficio prima delle tue ferie non è atto da amante,ma da uomo che vuole di più
> 
> *Da quello che capisco di Manager,direi che invece ci sta tutto che riesca a gestire in modo così impassibile i suoi sentimenti.
> sa che tradirsi per lui sarebbe la fine*


E questo è il passaporto per tutto. Perchè detta brutalmente non può pretendere di più ammesso e non concesso che lo voglia.


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt5281 ha detto:
			
		

> beh...l'hai scritto non mi ricordo dove...proprio tu.  hai la sensazione che il tuo rapporto con Manager si stia sbilanciando.
> ribadire a chiare lettere le condizioni del vostro rapporto non credo sia opzione da scartare,anche solo per vedere lui come reagisce


volevo farlo oggi infatti, ma...mi ha dato buca.
A me.
Alla fantasmagorica tebina:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5282 ha detto:
			
		

> giocare vuol dire mettere in ballo cose futili e scherzare con il fuoco non lo è, in effetti


Ma è lui che scherza con il fuoco al limite.
Io perdo mattia forse. Verrò additata per un pò come troia. magari mi prendo pure delle botte dalla moglie. Che ne so.

Lui invece perde moglie e cinquecento figli. Più lo stigma sul lavoro, da sputtanamento globale. E un sicuro trasferimento. magari a Parigi che odia così tanto.

ho la sensazione Min, che tu mi reputi la maggior responsabile di un eventuale disfatta. 
Che voglia dire essere beccati o che voglia semplicemente dire che lui si innamora e andrà a letto in futuro chiudendo gli occhi, dicendo ti amo a sua moglie, ma pensando a me.



MMi stai dando tutto il potere in questa "relazione". Perchè?
man non è un fagiano. anche se Erab qualche dubbio me lo ha fatto venire...devo ammetere


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5292 ha detto:
			
		

> Vediamo...no, non mi risulta anomala tutta questa conoscenza che ho, o presumo di avere dell'uomo Manager, perchè alla fine ci conosciamo da più di un anno e da  sei mesi abbiamo una "relazione" e Manager con me si apre moltissimo.
> 
> il sei mia secondo me è da intendere, e io l'ho inteso così riferito sempre a manager , l'ho intesa sei mia in quanto amante. Sei mia in motel. Sei mia perchè Pupllo ti vuole scopare. Sei mia perchè Raggio di sole ti broccola. Sei mia perchè hai tradito Mattia dopo sette anni di fedeltà.
> Sei mia in questo senso. Romantico? Si, hai ragione. Un pò romantico lo è. Non essendolo faccio fatica a riconoscerlo a volte
> ...


Prendo per buono tutto, questo solo perchè non è giusto continuare, sarebbe come polemizzare, anche se sai bene che non è mia intenzione farlo.


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo;bt5300 ha detto:
			
		

> Prendo per buono tutto, questo solo perchè non è giusto continuare, sarebbe come polemizzare, anche se sai bene che non è mia intenzione farlo.


Io non sto polemizzando!!!
Anzi, mi interessa molto il tuo pensiero.
Scrivo qui perchè spesso voi vedete cose che io non vedo, però ci penso e le prendo in considerazione.

Eddai...flapflap


----------

